# In love



## chuseg

Ahoj,

Is this frase a feminine or masculine way to say I am in love with you:  zamiloval jsem se do tebe 

Děkuji


----------



## Jana337

Hello. 

The sentence is said by a man, and you can't tell the gender of the person on the receiving end. 
A woman would say: Zamiloval*a* jsem se do tebe.


----------



## Tagarela

Ahoj,

Doesn't the phrase *zamiloval(a) jsem se do tebe* actually mean "_I have fallen in love with you_"?

And then _I'm in love with you_ would be *Jsem zamilovan-ý/á do tebe* ?

Or is it usually used in the past?

Na shledanou.:


----------



## K.u.r.t

Tagarela said:


> Ahoj,
> 
> Doesn't the phrase *zamiloval(a) jsem se do tebe* actually mean "_I have fallen in love with you_"?
> 
> yes
> 
> And then _I'm in love with you_ would be *Jsem zamilovan-ý/á do tebe* ?
> 
> Or is it usually used in the past?
> 
> Na shledanou.:



You would say "Miluju tě"
"Jsem zamilovaný-á" means I am in love (in general, not with someone specfic)

"Jsem zamilovaný do tebe" although correct is not something one would normally say. This word order emphasizes the WITH YOU, but I cannot really think of a situation where this sentence would sound natural. On the other hand "Je do něho zamilovaná" is used quite commonly ...


----------



## chuseg

Thanks to everyone, it was helpul for me!!!


----------



## Tinu

K.u.r.t said:


> You would say "Miluju tě"
> "Jsem zamilovaný-á" means I am in love (in general, not with someone specfic)
> 
> "Jsem zamilovaný do tebe" although correct is not something one would normally say. This word order emphasizes the WITH YOU, but I cannot really think of a situation where this sentence would sound natural.


 
Yes, there can be situation where this word order is absolutely natural, see this hypothetical conversation:
She: "Proč o ní pořád mluvíš? To jsi do ní pořád zamilovaný?"
       ("Why do you keep talking of her? Are you still in love with her?")
He: "Ale ne! To víš, že _jsem zamilovaný do Tebe!_"
       ("Oh, come on! You know, _I am in love with you!_")


----------



## mateo19

I am wondering, to the native Czech speakers, how would it sound if the "do tebe" was taken away from the end?  (Since it's being at the end emphasizes the "with you" part. . . and we usually don't need to emphasize this, unless we say, "I'm not in love with her, but with you!"  But I agree with Jana, it would be more natural to say, "I don't love her, but you!")

"Jsem do tebe zamilovaný".  Is this a possible phrase?


----------



## Mišo

mateo19 said:


> "Jsem do tebe zamilovaný".  Is this a possible phrase?



Yes, it is. But Czechs use more this passive gender "jsem do tebe zamilován".


----------



## winpoj

No, Mišo, there's nothing like "passive gender". Even if you mean "passive voice", "Jsem do tebe zamilován" is not a sentence in the passive voice. And finally, it's not true that Czechs use it more often. The version "Jsem do tebe zamilovaný" is actually more frequent. The former sounds bookish.


----------



## Mišo

winpoj said:


> No, Mišo, there's nothing like "passive gender". Even if you mean "passive voice", "Jsem do tebe zamilován" is not a sentence in the passive voice.



Thank You, winpoj. I am just a linguistic rubberneck, so I am delighted to Your glossal edification, by now I am aware of it.



winpoj said:


> And finally, it's not true that Czechs use it more often. The version "Jsem do tebe zamilovaný" is actually more frequent. The former sounds bookish.



The reason I misstated is, that I am more a time faced with literary Czech (in audio, video and text language format) than convertional one. And there are rife "passive voices" as _tázán, milován, ujištěn_ etc. I let that mash on.

What is more, I treat so bare "bookish" Czech as more handsome.

Vědel jsem, že také dosti užíváte toho klasického tvaru, leč ne natolik. Kdyby něco, kdykoliv se rád nechám poučit, případně popíšem, není problém.  
Ještě jednou děkuji a těším se zde na brzké shledání s Váma! 
P.S. Čeština platí za královnu slovanských jazyků. Jest citlivá na její přespřílišné břídění, jejímž ztrácí své křišťálové kouzlo!


----------

